# [Philippines] Shirt supplier in Pasig?



## song23 (Mar 17, 2010)

Question lang mga taga pasig kung meron bang shirt supplier/o reseller ng damit na katulad nung mga asa juan luna sa bayan ng pasig?


----------



## androidandstuff (Jun 2, 2013)

Shirt supplier here, but unfortunately im from caloocan 
Anyways we do deliveries thru lbc and or very own trucking services.


----------

